# Bandsaw blades



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2012)

Del Shisler was kind enough to take the time the other day to get me info on Super cut bandsaw co. blades. I said I would buy a couple and try it out and tell everyone what I thought. Del is in Florida and this company happens to be about 25 miles from my home. I had been useing highland woodslicers but have not had much luck getting them to last very long. They made a very smooth cut but I fried them. My saw is a 20" 1951 rockwell-650 lbs. It is a beast-13" resaw. I bought 2 of their top of the line resaw 141" x1/2 inch blades. About $10 each, before S&H cheaper than the woodslicers. They have been making blades since 1965 so they are not new at it. I needed some 3/8's drawer stock-re oak very dry-7" wide. I just cut 100+ feet. Cut is almost as clean as slicer-straight and last cut was no different than first. I will add to my comments when I bite into something 10" or larger but have no reason to think it won't handle it. I have no association with this company. Thanks Del for the heads up. www.supercutbandsaw.com 1-800-356-9918


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Mar 8, 2012)

I checked out that link and apparently i just purchased 2 of these blades from a local tool shop. the 1/2'' 3 tpi i used went dull after 3 days of cutting my large pile of sycamore. the kerf was also a bit on the wide side. the other 6 tpi 1/2'' i havent used much as it just doesnt have the sharpness, even at 3/4''. for the price id buy again and i save on shipping. however the life is not so good.
to be fair it did cut wonderfully while it was new.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2012)

Mike I have an early 70's Rockwell/Delta 28-3X5 not as good a saw as your I bet but it is also a beast. Weighs the same as yours same specs. Maybe I try these blades that's cheap. Have you sawn any thick stuff yet?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kevin and all-I should have stated the blade type I bought you know us old people:hang1::wacko1::hang1: It is a 141" 1/2 .025" 3hook gold Premium gold carbide blade. I do not know what you mean by thick but some of the red oak was 7 3/4. Next thing I saw will to resaw drawer fronts-no test. To me it will get the real test when I resaw white oak 10" but see no difficulty. I was lucky with my saw- guy I bought it from went through the whole saw and it is new. I will never wear it out. Never used another bandsaw so I have nothing to compare to.


----------



## del schisler (Mar 8, 2012)

The_Architect_23 said:


> I checked out that link and apparently i just purchased 2 of these blades from a local tool shop. the 1/2'' 3 tpi i used went dull after 3 days of cutting my large pile of sycamore. the kerf was also a bit on the wide side. the other 6 tpi 1/2'' i havent used much as it just doesnt have the sharpness, even at 3/4''. for the price id buy again and i save on shipping. however the life is not so good.
> to be fair it did cut wonderfully while it was new



I bet those were not from suppersawcut. Those blades are sharp I am still using mine. I cut all hard wood's. Maybe those were used ?? I bet the next one will be better .


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! My Highland Woodslicer blade is okay for domestic woods, but I have a terrible time getting it to resaw exotic woods.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2012)

I thought my supercut blade was dull but it was just caked from cutting green olive wood-soaked it in greased lightning and the resin just melted off. Man was I in trouble for using Kathie's favorite cookie pan- How was I supposed to know it was her favorite???:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2012)

Great! I'm in the market for some new blades. I have some Olsens. They are nice for about a week. Then they dull right up. I cut up exotic hardwood on my Grizzly....


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 23, 2012)

I am with Bosox (not just because he loves the Red Sox, but that helps)
with the carbide tipped blades from http://www.sawblade.com/. My weapon of choice for resawing is 157" x 1.25" x 0.042" x 1.9-2 TPI.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation for a blade to cut hardwood. The woods I usually cut are, Ebony, Burmese Blackwood, Lignum Vitea, Manzanita, Bocote, Cocobolo, Purpleheart, Osage Orange, Pernambuco, Snakewood, and a bunch of stabilized wood, and burl.....
Right now I use an Olsen 93-1/2" x 1/2" x .025 x 3TPI on my Grizzly G0555P 14" 1 HP Bandsaw.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the blade Dave is talking about would work great-but it has a pretty big kerf- for the spendy hardwoods- supercut has a spendy-$80 narrow kerf re-saw-with embedded carbide. The blade I use-I have been cutting with for a couple months- lots of persimmon, walnut, oak etc resaw and just cut. I thought I had ruined it resawing a bunch of green olive. cleaned it and I am back cutting persimmon- hot knife thru butter.................


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I think the blade Dave is talking about would work great-but it has a pretty big kerf- for the spendy hardwoods- supercut has a spendy-$80 narrow kerf re-saw-with embedded carbide. The blade I use-I have been cutting with for a couple months- lots of persimmon, walnut, oak etc resaw and just cut. I thought I had ruined it resawing a bunch of green olive. cleaned it and I am back cutting persimmon- hot knife thru butter.................




Could you set me up a link to said blades?


----------



## del schisler (Jul 27, 2012)

this is the blade i use and it stay's sharp. I do lot's of resawing and use 1/2" 3 tpi on my delta. The saw that was made in the usa. It is around 20 yrs old and works very well. The blades's they make them in the usa. Those are from supperCut band saw . You call them and tell what you are sawing and they will get you the right blade. Not expensive . The link http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Holy toledo! they shipped out a catalog. i ordered it tuesday night...man...the prices in there look great too! thank you del!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2012)

Factory is 30 min from my house. I go out there and they make my blades right then. Very nice people and they have nice blades.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2012)

Do they let you check out the factory to see "how it's made"? (My favorite show)


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 27, 2012)

Never asked- looked back there though. Makin lots of blades.......


----------



## SENC (Mar 12, 2013)

Mike- do you know if these folks are still in business... their website seems to have been suspended.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you want their phone number- they are still in biz- hell they have been since 1965. M


----------



## SENC (Mar 13, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Do you want their phone number- they are still in biz- hell they have been since 1965. M



Yes, please. Thanks!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 13, 2013)

SENC said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you want their phone number- they are still in biz- hell they have been since 1965. M
> ...




1-800-356-9918
If this does not work let me know- I will get a hold of them myself- I need some blades soon anyhow.


----------

